# Most comfortable ambulance you've worked in?



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine is still the Crestline Coach Chevy fleet max. 







Roomy passenger compartment for SSM (yuck), tons of room in the patient compartment, a great ride, gas engine... All around a great rig.


----------



## Imacho (Oct 20, 2012)

Where do you sleep while posting? We have the same box but on international and Chevy 4500 crew cab truck chassis. We have some lazy boy style reclining leather seating. It's great for naps.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2012)

Meh, I work in a Type II every day and love it. It's a 2011 Ford E350 Medtech Type II.  But I don't post in it. We have bases since we work forty hour or more at a time. Well.. we are supposed to see base sometimes. 

At my other job, where we have bases too, I run in a 2003 E350 Type II. Not a bad truck either. but I hate boxes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't work in this anymore. And I'd never, ever, EVER work for an agency that does SSM again.  

Now I roll in a squad truck and sleep in my comfy station. 

But when I was rockin' a 'bolance on 24 hour shifts, this was my fave.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 20, 2012)

Never actually worked on it but I have been on it a few times for tours and it is by far the best designed and most comfortable truck I have seen. The rear crew cab seats were amazing.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellance box with a generator. Or a Demers Sprinter.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 20, 2012)

Fraizer box on a Chevy 3500 chassis.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 20, 2012)

As much as I preach against it, the most comfortable ambulance I've worked in is this huge freight liner. But economically speaking, I like a road rescue on a ford van chassis.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I've only worked on the ford E-350 vans outfitted by leader. So that's the most comfortable one for me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Never actually worked on it but I have been on it a few times for tours and it is by far the best designed and most comfortable truck I have seen. The rear crew cab seats were amazing.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy huge *** picture batman :excl:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2012)

One of these.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2012)

Our AEV Type IIs are far superior to our Marquees. The front seats recline a bit more, the bench has better padding and a shoulder harness, and it has an aux input!


----------



## leoemt (Oct 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mine is still the Crestline Coach Chevy fleet max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh I can't stand the rear doors. They aren't the same size and it drives me nuts. Saw one of Tri-med's break down getting onto I-5 from James St in Seattle. Not the best place to break down. 

Now that I'm with AMR we are driving the Mercedes Benz Sprinter ambulance. So far these are the most comfortable ambulance I have been in. Only thing I don't like is the radio is really close to the Captain's chair, so I am always bumping the handset. Best part is being 6' 4" I can actually stand up in the back and not hit my head.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm riding back to the station in one of the local behemoths. You could seriously put 2 medics, an EMT or two and a patient in here comfortably.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, that looks like the back of the the beast that I work in. Only yours might be smaller...


----------



## lucro91 (Oct 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm riding back to the station in one of the local behemoths. You could seriously put 2 medics, an EMT or two and a patient in here comfortably.



Those look just like the ones we have here. They are very roomy. The passenger seats are great for naps even though you get to post at the station when you're not on a call.


----------

